# Steelhead Report 10/8-9



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

10/8 fished the Connie and the Ash. In the Connie we saw fish about a mile from the lake, but 8 guys were standing in the spot we wanted to fish. Fished up & down from it but no luck. Saw no fish further from the lake. Fished the ford on the Ash and saw one fish caught. Didn't go further down because warnings I saw on the board about the private land there. We did fish another spot and caught 2 SM, but saw no Steel. We did run into a great Beaver dam that crossed the entire stream.

10/9 fished the Grand and Chagrin. Again we started as close to the lake as we could find wading water. No Steel in either river. Finished the day in Helen Hazen, caught one SM. Saw 2 Steel caught in a very deep slackwater spot. 

Except on the Connie, all fish we saw were caught on spawn, minnows, or maggots. 

I think the fish we did see are in and outers, waiting for the water to get higher and colder. This warmer weather coming up should keep things the same. 

Commentary - The 8 guys fishing the Connie were standing there like they were in a waiting room for pallbearers. What, a little friendly conversation would have killed them? I know part of Fishing is getting away to the quiet, but gimme a break. Just thought it was goofy.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> Just thought it was goofy.


Yup. You'll see lotsa goofy when steelheading.

I think alot ofthe fish may have dropped back out of the rivers too.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

NO people should fish the ford due to the no tresapssing signs! Sorry, but we need to adhere to the wishes of the landowner irregardless of the need/want to fish on there lands!!!


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

> Commentary - The 8 guys fishing the Connie were standing there like they were in a waiting room for pallbearers. What, a little friendly conversation would have killed them? I know part of Fishing is getting away to the quiet, but gimme a break. Just thought it was goofy.


That's funny. I have seen some pretty serious situtations when it comes to people steelheading. "Don't talk to me!! I'm using my mind to move that rock and expose the fish..utmost silence to achieve this telekinetically!!!!"
We all do it just odd in a group of people.
I'll admit I've been out on the water too long without eating and had tried using my mind to change a diaper that floated by into a Quarter Pounder with cheese...
Janus


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I tend to talk and socialize on the river when it seems ok. I'm not going to scream at you while youre tossing your fly or anything. unless youre a pinner, then you get snubbed.


----------

